# She thinks Iv got OCD ! Does yours? Pics



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

think I final sused the photo thing..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice as for OCD I dont think you are the only one


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice example that mate.

want your front bumper!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just spotted the carbon air box cover where did you get that from


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi My Yellow TT,
That box was on it.
Iv got a few moer bits to do in the bay bit more cromb..
r.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

crapgolf said:


> Hi My Yellow TT,
> That box was on it.
> Iv got a few moer bits to do in the bay bit more cromb..
> r.


I have some nice Forge carbon engine covers going cheap have a look in the group buy section


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks but Im not a lover of the Forge covers if you kw what I mean I ike the org,,
Thank you any way.
R.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

crapgolf said:


> Thanks but Im not a lover of the Forge covers if you kw what I mean I ike the org,,
> Thank you any way.
> R.


Then sell me your carbon air box cover


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

let me have a think I could sell it and would need yours in px ..let me think.
R.


----------

